# Incra LS Positioner and Bosch RA1181 table



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone used the Incra LS Positioner (or earlier model) on the Bosch RA1181 table? I'm just getting the router onto the table, and while looking at the best system to use for jigs (especially dovetails, but preferably one system for all such uses) I'm getting pretty sold on the Incra LS Positioner system.

I've always thought of router tables as relatively small, with the Bosch being pretty typical at 27" by 18"... but the Incra system really seems to be more comfortable/functional on a larger table.

At this point I'm thinking that if I take a bite of the Incra apple I might be better served by replacing the Bosch rather than modifying it.

Anyone with experience on such a modification, or with expert (or other) recommendations?

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## Wayback53 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm' not an expert by any means, but I wouldn't suggest getting the Incra LS Positioner. Save your $. The Incra LS Positioner is very precise, but very intric ate to setup. In addition, it only has a about a 1" hole in the one piece, non adjustable aluminum fence. I have one and have built a table for it with the idea of making it a dream router table. If I had looked at The Router Workshop series first, I would know all I need is a GOOD quality 3 1/2HP router and a simple table.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love simple and just got the OP stuff, but I love my Incra LS router table and the Incra LS on my table saw and would never give either up!

You can use the LS setup on any set up and are not limited to just a 1" opening with a few simple mods. A BIG table can't hurt at all with it at all.

For a beginner its overkill for sure.


----------



## Wayback53 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wood you mine sharing your modifications to the LS fence. I'm getting ready to do some cabinets with a 3 1/2 inch cove bit. I really don't want to cut the fence though. I guess I could bolt on a very thick sacrificial fence to the original if that's the only option. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------

